
Surveillance capitalism has led us into a dystopia [video] - cmurf
https://www.bbc.com/ideas/videos/surveillance-capitalism-has-led-us-into-a-dystopia/p06p0tdy
======
barrow-rider
The word "surveillance" in the title is superfluous.

